# Question for Tire Guru's: 205/40, 205/45, 215/40 on 16x8 - not looking for stretch - >



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

I'm fitting some 16x8 ET28 wheels on my Mk2 with plus suspension and about 350whp under the front. I'm looking for a tire that will not create total havoc with my fenders (will be rolling and slightly flaring). I don't want too much stretch either - so I looked at 205/40 - however all the tires I've looked at stretch differently - some do, and some not so much. I then looked at 205/45 thinking maybe the extra sidewall would help against too much stretch - now I'm stumped.
Here is a pick for reference. Yes, its a Corrado, but has both 205 and 215/40 on it:








What would you guys suggest? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

stretch on those looks very mild. keep in mind though, the tires in the picture run really really wide. a different brand in the same sizes will stretch more


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

A 225 would be very minimal stretch on a 8'' wheel, to possibly vertical.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_stretch on those looks very mild. keep in mind though, the tires in the picture run really really wide. a different brand in the same sizes will stretch more 

Thank you sir, I definitely think that stretch is perfect. I'm not sure about other brands though:
*JDriver1.8t*
I'm thinking a 225 might be too wide, increasing the sidewall "pooch" (if that makes sense). I think my best bet is to get a hold of a few used tires and try the difference between some 205's and maybe 215's.

Any more suggestions? Thanks guys!


----------



## IWANTVR6 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dubrunner)*

to figure this out it helps to know how the size works for example if you have a 215/40R16 that means 
the tire is 215 MM wide and i think its 25.4 MM is one inch 
next you have the 40 that is an aspect ratio 40% of 215 MM makes the sidewall height
16 is the rim size i figure most people know that 
good luck use that to find were you want to be


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (IWANTVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWANTVR6* »_to figure this out it helps to know how the size works for example if you have a 215/40R16 that means 
the tire is 215 MM wide and i think its 25.4 MM is one inch 
next you have the 40 that is an aspect ratio 40% of 215 MM makes the sidewall height
16 is the rim size i figure most people know that 
good luck use that to find were you want to be 

Yeah, I have the "size" specification covered - that's the easy part..







. My main thing is seeing if the 45mm aspect on a 205 will yield a bit less "stretch" as the sidewall would make up for some of the lack of width on the 8" rim. But, as *tr.:R* said, different brands can stretch differently.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dubrunner)*

You can usually find the specs for each wheel on tirerack, which will give its actual cross sectional width.


----------



## IWANTVR6 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dubrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubrunner* »_
Yeah, I have the "size" specification covered - that's the easy part..







. My main thing is seeing if the 45mm aspect on a 205 will yield a bit less "stretch" as the sidewall would make up for some of the lack of width on the 8" rim. But, as *tr.:R* said, different brands can stretch differently.









they don't stretch differently but the way the shoulder crowns it could appear a little less stretched than others


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (IWANTVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWANTVR6* »_they don't stretch differently but the way the shoulder crowns it could appear a little less stretched than others 

IWANTVR6 - actually, yes, this is correct. Optical illusion.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (IWANTVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWANTVR6* »_
the tire is 215 MM wide and i think its 25.4 MM is one inch 


fyi. the 215 measurement is the width of the sidewalls from each other, not the width of the tire tread.
there can actually be a fairly large difference from one tire model to another when you compare the same size.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (IWANTVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWANTVR6* »_
they don't stretch differently but the way the shoulder crowns it could appear a little less stretched than others 
sorry, different brands do stretch differently. even if the same size.


----------



## NoVAslc (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_sorry, different brands do stretch differently. even if the same size. 

The widest point in the tire is the first number in the tire size. Whether the widest point on the tire is the tread section, or whether it is taking into the sidewall squat. Potenza g019 have I wider tread section (delivering great traction) than a Michelin HXMXM4 in the same size (the Michelin delivers a smooth ride through allowing more flex in the sidewall).
If you have a tire that has a full cut tread section (like mentioned above or say a Kumho Ecsta LX Platinum) it will not give the appearance of much stretch, where as if you have a tire with a smaller cut tread section it will appear to have more. 
I agree, different brands do stretch differently even in the same size.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (NoVAslc)*

Excellent information guys. I do appreciate it. Now to fit tires.


----------

